

Schoolboy, 13, creates nuclear fusion - debugunit
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-26450512

======
cupofjoakim
Cool stuff! I hope the kid keeps his interest and goes on to do truly amazing
stuff.

I think that this is an example of amazing teachers more than anything else.
The kid had the interest and his head teacher actually helped him, even if it
must've meant a risk for him as well. I know that if I would've tried
something similar at that age there's not a chance in hell that I would've
gotten funding or the help I needed.

Applauds to Mr Hourigan for nurturing an interest that might've died if had
turned the opportunity down.

~~~
johnlbevan2
Agreed - I can imagine Mr Hourigan having some fun at the PTA meetings for
this one - good on him.

------
tomswartz07
The article doesn't mention it, but does anyone happen to know where he got
his resources?

I'd be very interesting in reading the materials he used to create this
project.

~~~
wmoser
Make magazine had a cover story about how to make one a few issues ago.

[http://makezine.com/video/nuclear-fusor-star-in-a-
jar/](http://makezine.com/video/nuclear-fusor-star-in-a-jar/)

~~~
tomswartz07
Excellent find! Thanks!

------
xname
Does he really understand what he is doing? Or nobody cares?

